# z32TT pistons and connecting rods in a z31



## Charles84AE (May 23, 2013)

Will this work as a bolt on upgrade with out changing the crank. The z32 pistons are heavier and the stock ones from the z31. I may have to balance the crank. Has anyone done this mod to their 300zx?

Thanks.


----------

